# New VRI Managed Resorts and Internal Exchange Program



## Kozman (Aug 25, 2008)

I just found out that two of my resorts are now managed by VRI.  The first, is Powhatan Plantation (old name) previously managed  by Diamond and the second is Peppertree Atlantic Beach previously managed by Festiva.  I learned about the change when I saw the resorts listed on the new VRI internal change program called VRI*ety.  I couldn't believe it so I called the 888 number and they confirmed the change.  In my mind, this is a definite improvement over the old management companies....especially Festiva.

http://www.vriresorts.com/ExchangeGuide.html

The above link explains the new program and lists the resorts involved.

I rechecked the list in the above link and did not see these two resorts.  However, they are on the hard copy handout just published.  Apparently VRI is actively adding new resorts.


----------



## dwmantz (Aug 25, 2008)

Wrong in the case of Powhatan!

Still very much managed and controlled by Diamond Resorts.


----------



## Kozman (Aug 25, 2008)

dwmantz said:


> Wrong in the case of Powhatan!
> 
> Still very much managed and controlled by Diamond Resorts.



If so, then at least part of the resort is VRI.  Call 888-203-1044.  I called and confirmed it.  If not, then something doesn't add up.  The brochure says 60 weeks are available at Powhatan.  Maybe they bought out some of the HOA units.


----------



## dwmantz (Aug 25, 2008)

You're correct.  I believe I saw somewhere, I think TS4MS, that VRI does indeed "own" a nice chuck of weeks.


----------



## Kozman (Aug 25, 2008)

*Chunk of Powhatan*



dwmantz said:


> You're correct.  I believe I saw somewhere, I think TS4MS, that VRI does indeed "own" a nice chuck of weeks.



LOL!  I'm glad I'm not going nuts.  This can only be a good thing!  I think I should have posted this in the Exchanging section.  My bad!


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe Diamnond Resorts is going to turn over management of all their resorts to VRI ?


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Nice but would it happen?*



pedro47 said:


> Maybe Diamnond Resorts is going to turn over management of all their resorts to VRI ?



That woud be great for owners IMO but with the DRI desire for total control I doubt its going to happen.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 25, 2008)

*Better Or Worse Than SunTerra ?*




timeos2 said:


> That woud be great for owners IMO but with the DRI desire for total control I doubt its going to happen.


Has enough time gone by since the buyout to assess whether Diamond is more control-happy than SunTerra was before Diamond took over ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## theo (Aug 25, 2008)

*Another possible explanation...*



Kozman said:


> I just found out that two of my resorts are now managed by VRI.  The first, is Powhatan Plantation (old name) previously managed  by Diamond and the second is Peppertree Atlantic Beach previously managed by Festiva.  I learned about the change when I saw the resorts listed on the new VRI internal change program called VRI*ety.  I couldn't believe it so I called the 888 number and they confirmed the change.  In my mind, this is a definite improvement over the old management companies....especially Festiva.




Could it be in one or both instances that VRI is *not* actually now (nor going to be) the management entity, but has instead simply acquired ownership of some weeks there (...perhaps as a result of VRI buying out ORE)?

I'm not claiming to know this to actually be the case. I'm merely pointing out that the appearance of a facility in VRI*ety related materials may not necessarily indicate that VRI is actually managing a facility listed there. Phone reps may not even comprehend the important difference between "affiliation" and actual "management".

I raise this possibility from a comparable experience at one resort where I own some weeks. At that particular facility, BlueGreen is not the management company, but does own some weeks there. Consequently, BlueGreen members periodically appear there through BlueGreen --- some expressing surprise that BlueGreen does not actually manage the resort. 

Just a thought...


----------



## gravityrules (Aug 28, 2008)

The 60 Powhatan Plantation weeks are from MROP (http://www.multi-resorts.com/) which VRI now manages.  That's not to say that VRI 'manages' anything at Powhatan.

Those weeks listed in VRI*ety are 'possibilities' not actual weeks deposited into this internal exchange system.  I suspect most of the MROP owners who chose Powhatan weeks do not deposit them into VRI*ety.


----------



## Sunterra (Aug 28, 2008)

60 unit-weeks?  Yes, these are the inventory that MROP has/had.  That's like 1/10th of one percent of the resort, no control there.


----------



## Kozman (Aug 28, 2008)

gravityrules said:


> The 60 Powhatan Plantation weeks are from MROP (http://www.multi-resorts.com/) which VRI now manages.  That's not to say that VRI 'manages' anything at Powhatan.
> 
> Those weeks listed in VRI*ety are 'possibilities' not actual weeks deposited into this internal exchange system.  I suspect most of the MROP owners who chose Powhatan weeks do not deposit them into VRI*ety.



  Bummer!


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Aug 28, 2008)

I have been to and enjoyed Powhatten plantation as well as other DRI managed resorts.  I see nothing wrong with DRI management. In fact, they seem to be excellent managers.


----------



## Kozman (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm sure they are a great management company if you like double digit maintenance fee increases every year.


----------

